# My Electroflash and Sonic Chic Haul!



## MrsRjizzle (Jul 10, 2008)

Clickable thumbnails!












E/s: Sea and Sky, Fresh Green Mix AND Hot Contrast
Blushes: Love Thang, Pleasantry, Danity, Gentle, Warm Soul

There so pretty!


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Jul 10, 2008)

Ooh nice haul, I really want gentle blush lol.


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jul 10, 2008)

Great haul!


----------



## glassy girl (Jul 10, 2008)

Nice lucky u!!


----------



## nunu (Jul 10, 2008)

Great haul! Enjoy!


----------



## jenntoz (Jul 10, 2008)

Nice haul...congrats!
I am (im)patiently waiting for the ups truck to bring my goodies!


----------



## shell12367 (Jul 10, 2008)

wow, nice haul!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jul 15, 2008)

Pretty!!  I just want to reach out and touch them!!  lol

Enjoy!!


----------



## melliquor (Jul 15, 2008)

Nice haul.


----------

